# Weekend Flounder report - Rockport - Flounder to 24"



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of flounder gigging have been tough, with poor weather conditions and widely scattered fish. The last month has proved to be some of the slowest summer flounder gigging I have ever seen, but customers who are willing to grind for the fish and stay late have been rewarded with very nice catches. There has been no fast action, and we are having to cover a lot of ground and hit many spots each night to locate the fish. The flounder have been hard to pattern, with productive areas one night having nothing the next night. Hard sand and grass bottom has been the most productive this week, with a few fish coming on shell and mud bottom. The fishing should improve when we get a major weather/tide pattern change and some cooler temperatures, until then, its going to be a grind...

*8/16/2018*
I had repeat customer Brian B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SSE wind at 15-25mph and normal tide levels. We got a very slow start, with our first flounder at 10:30pm. We kept moving around, and eventually dialed-in on some steady action. The customers decided to call the trip early, and we ended with 19 flounder plus 2 sheepshead and 3 black drum by 1:30am.

*8/17/2018*
I had repeat customer Chad group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-20mph and low tide levels. We found a nice school of flounder right from the start, getting 16 in the boat by 10:45pm. The customers called the trip early, and we ended with 18 flounder (2 short of a limit) and 3 sheepshead by midnight. The flounder were big tonight, all of them were in the 18-22" range.

*8/18/2018*
I had repeat customer Alonso G. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-20mph and slightly low tide levels. We got a decent start, gigging 5 flounder by 10pm. After that, we only found a few widely scattered fish. Winds increased to SW at 20-30mph at midnight, making for even worse water conditions on the flats and eliminating many areas that are usually productive. We ended with 15 flounder plus 3 sheepshead and 3 black drum by 2am. The largest flounder tonight was 24".

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 20, 24, 26
October: 2, 9, 10, 24
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

